# Yellow Jackets in house sporadically



## 20vtguy (Sep 15, 2008)

Ive been finding small, maybe baby yellow jackets in the front room of our house every couple of days. They always seem to be injured in that they are usually crawling around on the floor or window sill. Its usually only one or occasionally two of them at a time. They never take flight or act aggressively. I easily approach them and kill them with a little spritz of indoor bug spray. I've looked along the outside walls and foundation area in the vicinity of the front room but never find any sign of yellow jacket activity. I am not sure how they are entering into the interior and why its only the occasional single one that makes it inside. They do not appear to be simply flying in through an open door in that these never seem to take flight. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,
Adam


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

walk around to see if they are entering the attic

I just did a job with the exact same symptoms

When I went in the attic I found two bee hives
One honey comb weighed over 100 pounds

The other was coming up from the bottom of the siding on the outside of the house 
The bees had worked their way up the cell between studs and were flying into the house occasionally through lighting fixtures


----------



## 20vtguy (Sep 15, 2008)

Well its not likely the attic since this is on the lower level and on the second floor they never appear. Can't imagine how they could come from the attic, bypass the second floor completely and end up in the lower level. It is possible the hole could be in the lower level brick or siding but checking the outside walls during the day I have not been able to find any bee activity. I would expect to see bee traffic in and out somewhere. And once they are inside by the time I see them they have already taken refuge on the window. That is the only place they go once they appear. I guess I'll just have to hope I can catch them in flight to the window. Then maybe I can pinpoint the direction of their flight which would hopefully help determine more closely where I should be looking.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

There will be a craw;l space of sorts between the two floors
Instead of going t the attic they could be stopping there

If this is a regularly occurring thing the bees are near by and will be most active in the warmest part of the day

It would be hard to pinpont the exact entry point without a first hand inspection of the home


----------

